# Nismo LED tail lights and front grill emblem.



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

I installed these today. It was pretty simple. Took me about 30 minutes taking my time. Kudos to my better half (wife) for getting these for me. 

"A man is truly living the dream when his wife supports his hobbies, habits, and fantasies." :squintdan 





























The front grill emblem is next. I will install this in the morning. Here are some before shots.:smokin: 





























NOTE: I downsized these images on photobucket to 800X600, but for some weird reason they still show as 1280X960. Any idea what's up with that?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks nice . .. .
The size is OK on my screen 800pix wide . .

Your car really looks stunning, now ask your better half for the badge . .


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Looks nice . .. .
> The size is OK on my screen 800pix wide . .
> 
> Your car really looks stunning, now ask your better half for the badge . .


She got that for me too. It goes on in the morning. I have to remove the cooling panel to get to the inside of the front grill.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

This car is amazing. loveing it.

Way to go man, would love to have a BSB 34, best color ever ...right after MP3 ...


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

Tails look great and so does the rest of the car. Oh how I envy you guys haha. One day.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Sweet ride there....all you need now to finish her off is LED 3rd stop light:thumbsup:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Rain said:


> This car is amazing. loveing it.
> 
> Way to go man, would love to have a BSB 34, best color ever ...right after MP3 ...


Says a man who owns a Z-Tune :flame:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> Sweet ride there....all you need now to finish her off is LED 3rd stop light:thumbsup:


Oi behave!!! Don't want everyone knowing about the mod!!!

Working on the fog/reverse lamps now, and then the front indicators!!! Watch this space!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

LED FTW


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

r33 v-spec said:


> Oi behave!!! Don't want everyone knowing about the mod!!!
> 
> Working on the fog/reverse lamps now, and then the front indicators!!! Watch this space!


Did you get my reservation order ?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Hehehe!!! 

As i told you, bear with me, unless you want to get yours done, and then compare with my DIY items!!!


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Tight, Tight, Tight!!!!!

You're gonna cause wrecks when you get that beast Stateside.  

Exceptional 34!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Rain said:


> This car is amazing. loveing it.
> 
> Way to go man, would love to have a BSB 34, best color ever ...right after MP3 ...



Loving the car aswell!! although i would say Black is the best colour , i know a couple of people will back me up


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yes i will back you up for sure!!! 

Black is "the" best....not biased of course!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

i dunno, im rather partial to Z-Tune silver, makes all the lines of the car really pop. in a good way


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

wow 
good job Tim 
you are lucky man you have the best wife in the world

keep up mate


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

i did this mod today.... and i feel much better about not getting rear ended now... (nok on wood)


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

KINGLEH said:


> i did this mod today.... and i feel much better about not getting rear ended now... (nok on wood)



LOL. I feel the same way. These LED's are super bright. I don't know what else you can do besides have a big red STOP sign pop out of the trunk.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

bnr34vspec said:


> "A man is truly living the dream when his wife supports his hobbies, habits, and fantasies." :squintdan


I'll say ! My girlfriend looks at me with complete bemusement.

Nice touches :thumbsup:


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Good job on the emblem. Has the illusion that it's floating. 
I like your style homie...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

i need to do the emblem also.... 

wich emblem is it exactly?... not factory rite?


----------

